# AngelFins in the GTA on Saturday November 12th



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be in the GTA next Saturday (November 12th). Our stops will be as follows:


1:45 p.m.: *Starbucks *- Hurontario St. and Britannia Rd. West just of the 401
 2:15 p.m.: *Scotiabank *parking lot at the 401 and Islington Avenue
 2:45 p.m.: *Carpool parking lot* at the 400 and King Road
 3:15 p.m.: *Home Sense* - Newmarket at Bonshaw and Yonge Street

If we do not get any orders for a stop we will not stop there. Please send us your order ahead of time. The deadline is on November 12th 11:00 a.m.

Fish:


Apistogramma cacatuoides - (1 male +1 female) $9 SALE!
 Apistogramma cacatuoides - male - $3 GREAT DEAL!
Flake food:


Meat lovers flake food 1lb - $12
 Super color flake food 1lb - $15
 Spirulina flake food 1lb -$15
Sinking Sticks:
Excellent food for plecos, corydoras, tropheus (veggie sticks) and wide variety of cichlids.


Earthworm sticks 0.5 lb - $6 (cories and plecos favorite)
 Brine shrimp sticks 0.5 lb - $6
 Premium veggie sticks 0.5 lb - $6
Australian freeze dried black worms
food with very high nutritional value, which is loved by discus, angelfish, dwarf cichlids and other meat loving fish


50 grams - $25,
 100 grams - $45
 200 grams - $85
Poret sponge filters made by Swiss Tropicals 


4x4x4 cube filter - $9 - great filter for 5-15 gallon tanks

Plastic bags


4" x 14" 2mil. plastic bags 50 count - $3.50
 6" x 20" 2mil plastic bags 50 count - $4.00
 4" x 14" 2mil. plastic bags 100 count - $6.00
 6" x 20" 2mil plastic bags 100 count - $7.00

Medication


Wormer Plus (5 grams) - $15 - Flubendazole based medication, effective for use against gill flukes, body flukes and intestinal worms
 Chloramine T (100 grams) -$15 SALE

Breeding supplies


Vinegar eels - $5

For more info visit our website angelfins.ca or email us at: [email protected]


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Will you be at the *Peel Auction* on Sunday Nov 13, 2011?

*I'm looking for a vinegar eel culture.*


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> Will you be at the *Peel Auction* on Sunday Nov 13, 2011?
> 
> *I'm looking for a vinegar eel culture.*


Unfortunately, not.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> Unfortunately, not.


Thanks. I'll see if I can make one of your drops on Sat


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a reminder, we will be in the GTA tomorrow.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

you can't add Milton to one of your stops, can you?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Since we do not have anybody scheduled for the Mississauga stop we can make a quick stop at Milton instead at 1:45 p.m.. We could meet you at the carpool parking lot at the 401 and Regional road 25/ Martin Street.


----------

